# How much Aqua Soil - Power Sand - Powder?



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Those recommendations are dead on including a slope. I can only tell you from my experience that the full Ada substrate system is incredible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Dont bothet with power sand or powder


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

It's really a great system. Power Sand just employs the use of larger sized porous particles to facilitate better water movement within the substrate. Roots grow into it and oxygenate it as well so the bacteria are good to go. I personally use it in my setups but some people don't care for it.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

If you are planting HC powder sand makes a huge difference. I have planted both with power sand and no powers and, and I have seen a big difference, if you can afford the full system go for it, but you will happy either way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpoxylon (Jul 13, 2005)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate your recommendations. It seems no matter which products of their system I decide to use, I will be happy. Thanks again and Happy Holidays!


----------

